# Another alternative lighting solution for cars



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

We were at IKEA the other day and we noticed they sell a white LED strip called "dioder." It's 9.75 inches long and comes in a single strip which can run on battery (14.99) and in a four pack for $49.99. The strips can be attached end to end in a straight line, or connected via an included wire/plug. The strips are very flat and narrow--they would work well for general overhead lighting in a passenger car. They run at 12 volts


I had just that morning finished adding leds from a Christmas bulb set to my passenger cars, and didn't buy any of the IKEA units, but they might be useful











http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20119418


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm........intruiguing! Thanks for bringing this to our attention!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like a very simple and easy to use system Mike.


Looking at the unlit part on the ends, you get about 9" of light, 36" for $50, which is about $16.67 a foot. I am going to go with these guys: *http://www.theledlight.c...trong>*

3 feet is $38, which is about $12.67 a foot... 

The difference of $4 a foot would make it about $12 difference between methods on a single passenger car... 

These guys have white, _warm white_, yellow, etc, and likewise run on 12v (I have been waiting for the warm white)

You can also cut this apart every 2 inches. What I do is make two strips that will cover the roof, and then wire them in series, (Theoretically then set up for 24v) so they run directly from my track (adding a cheap full wave bridge since I run DCC) 

This really minimizes the current draw rather than trying to regulate to 12v. (saves half the current)



Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes--I would not say it's the best option available, I just thought it might be interesting


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently installed LED strips from these guys - http://www.trainaidsa.com/preview/shop-leds.shtml in my USA overton cars. 
They have lots of neat LEDS, resistors, bridge rectifiers, and other goodies. 
I used one half of the S50 strip in warm white (though yellow may be a better choice for more of an "old timey" look) in my cars with a bridge rectifier and 220 uF resistor. Worked great and they come on at a much lower voltage than the original lighting. The strips were easy to cut and had nice built in solder holes well marked with +/- . 

-Brian


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

STRINGS OF LED LIGHTS AT TARGET $9.95 TODAY SALE INSERT!!! THE REGAL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it's a great option for someone that wants an easy install Mike, and sorry I did not word that clearly... was not awake at the time, ha ha. 

If you took 2 strips and put them in series, they would probably work the way I did mine, and with the external wires and plugs already in place, it would be easier than the stuff I got, which takes a little more work. 

Also, for battery guys, it might be a better option. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. I'll email you with some new PID settings for the QSI I got from the factory, the jerkiness and surging is gone!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg, 

What is the link you tried to post above? 

-Brian


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

address got chopped at the end... I copied and pasted and added the 'om' and got;

http://www.theledlight.com/

Copied from the site....there you go.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

oops....

*http://www.theledlight.com/flexible-ledstrips.html* 


Greg


----------

